# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  penyakit apakah ini?

## vina_pmk

teman teman kois saya punya anakan koi dr hasil pijahan sendiri.midorigoi betinanya pejantannya soragoi.
aku coba dr burayak sampai ukuran 10 cm aku taruh di bak fiber.
kira kira sudah 4 hari ini anakan koi itu aku coba masukkan ke dalam kolam bersama ikan ikan yg sudah besar ukuran diatas 40cm.
saya binggung apakah anakan koi bisa berubah warnanya?atau memang terkena penyakit.
waktu di bak fiber warnanya bagus,setelah di pindahkan ke kolam warnanya jd berubah itu setelh 4 hari an.
jadi di warna kulitnya ada kayak putih.
ini ada gambar ikannya.
tolong kasi pendapat ya,
tks


gambar 1




gambar 2




gambar3





teman teman kal ini penyakit namanya apa ya?
pakai obanya apa yg manjur?

terima kasih buat teman temman kois yg mau menjelaskan.tks  ::

----------


## vina_pmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vina_pmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vina_pmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koimania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

> saya sih gak pernah breeding dari midorigoi/soragoi.....rasanya memang bukan penyakit....kalau shiro/showa memang kecilnya hitam2...lalu muncul warna putih/merah memecah hitamnya,,..biasanya kalau gak tau asal usul indukan memang agak ruwet pak,,,.misalnya,,midorigoi yg buat indukan itu asal indukannya apa   demikian juga soragoi  ...kalau bisa dimurniin aja,,.misalnya kalau yg dicari soragoi...ya disimpan anakan2 soragoinya yg best quality..untuk jadi indukan dikemudian hari.....dst...dst..biasanya perlu waktu amat panjang....


o..begichu ya..  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vina_pmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

